# الجيولوجيا والموارد المعدنية في المملكة العربية السعودية



## alshangiti (9 أبريل 2010)

*الجيولوجيا والموارد المعدنية في المملكة العربية السعودية*​

تحتوي الصخور التي تعود إلى العصر البريكمبري الأخير (Neoproterozoic) (ما بين 850 و 540 مليون سنة) في منطقة الدرع العربية التي تبلغ مساحتها 600,000 كم2 على كثيرٍ من المكامن المعدنية التي (أعيدَ) اكتشافُها وتوثيقُها فيما بين 1954 و 1986، في الأساس على يد المكتب الفرنسي للبحوث الجيولوجية والتعدينية (BRGM) وهيئة المساحة الجيولوجية الأمريكية (USGS) وشركة ريو تنتو ليميتد التابعة لشركة ريوفينيكس ليميتد (Riofinex) وشركة واطس غريفيس إند ماكواط أوف تورونتو (WGM). هذا التراكم الكبير للبيانات الأساسية عن المكامن المعدنية والخرائط الجيولوجية للدرع العربية هو موردٌ استراتيجي لا يقدر بثمن تستطيع الشركة الوصولَ إليه عبر هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية (SGS).​







تقول هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية إن الدرع العربية نشأت من مراكز انتشار الجبال البحرية، ومناطق تلاقي الصفائح التكتونية، والبقع الساخنة في البحار في القسم الأول من العصر البريكمبري الأخير 
(Neoproterozoic)، منذ حوالي 850 إلى 650 مليون سنة. تساعد هذه الهيئات الجيولوجية الكلاسيكية على نشوء مكامن الكبريتيد المصمت في الصخور البركانية ومكامن معادن الأساس والمعادن النفيسة قليلة العمق في القشرة الأرضية. وقد ساعدت عملية اندماج التضاريس التي حدثت منذ حوالي 780 إلى 640 سنة على نشوء عروق كوارتز ميزوحرارية حاملة للذهب. وساعدت عمليةُ انهيار وتوسع جبلية تالية دامت 100 مليون سنة على ظهور فترةٍ مهمة ثانية من الانبثاق الميزوحراري لعروق الكوارتز الحاملة للذهب.​

بدأ التعدين في الدرع العربية قبل 5,000 عام عندما استخرج عمال المناجم القدامى المعادن من عروق الكوارتز الحاملة للذهب، وخامات الكبريتيد، وأحياناً من الرواسب الغرينية الحاوية على المعادن النفيسة. ومن بين مكامن الذهب الموثَّقة في المملكة البالغِ عددُها 782، لم يُختبر بالحفر سوى 51 مكمناً منها لتقييم حجم الثروة الكامنة.​






شركة "معادن" التي تملك الحكومة السعودية 50% من أسهمها هي الشركة الوحيدة التي تستكشف الذهب بالمملكة حالياً. تقوم "معادن" بتشغيل خمس مناجم ذهب هي: مهد الدهب، والصخيرات، وبُلغة، والحجار، والأمار. يُقدَر إجمالي إنتاج الذهب بـ 200,000 أونصة في السنة على وجه التقريب. وقد شهد تبني قانون تعدين جديد بالفعل زيادةً كبيرة في عدد رخص الاستكشاف لتقييم جدوى المعادن النفيسة ومعادن الأساس. ويرجَح أن يؤديَ ذلك إلى تطوير كثيرٍ من عمليات التعدين الجديدة في العقد القادم.​ 
كذلك تم تسجيل أكثر من 200 مكمن لمعادن الأساس في الدرع العربية أغلبُها مكامن نحاس وزنك وكبريتيد مصمت في صخور بركانية (VHMS). وتقوم مجموعة سيتاديل ريسورسِس غروب ليميتد الأسترالية حالياً بدراسة جدوى اقتصادية لمشروع نحاس جبل سيّد.​ 




التكوينات الجيولوجية الأساسية للدرع العربية​


----------



## alshangiti (9 أبريل 2010)

جيولوجية الممـــلكة العربـــية الســـعوديــة تنقسم المملكة العربية السعودية جيولوجياً إلى أربعة نطق متميزة وهي : 
*



الدرع العربي وهو يتبع دهر طلائع الحياة ويتمثل في التتابعات البركانية الرسوبية المتحولة التي يتداخل فيها الجرانيت و الجابرو. </SPAN>*
*



الرصيف القاري العربي وهو يتبع دهر الحياة الظاهرة ويحتوي على تتابعات رسوبية فتاتية وجيرية ومتبخرات تميل بدرجات خفيفة نحو الشرق مبتعدة عن الدرع العربي . </SPAN>*
*



حرات العصر الثلاثي (هضبات واسعة من صخور البازلت)وهي في الغالب تعلو صخور الدرع العربي .</SPAN>*
*



السهل الساحلي للبحر الأحمر</SPAN>*
الدرع العربي يعتبر الدرع العربي في شبه الجزيرة العربية والدرع النوبي في مصر والسودان جزءً من كتلة شرق أفريقيا الجبلية الممتدة في شرق أفريقيا والمكونة قلب قارة جوندوانا الكبيرة في نهاية عصر ما قبل الكمبري ، وقد إنفصل الدرع العربي عن نظيره الدرع النوبي بواسطة أخدود البحر الأحمر. يظهر الدرع العربي على شكل شبه منحرف تبلغ مساحته حوالي (575,000كم2)في السعودية بالإضافة إلى مناطق صغيرة في اليمن والأردن حيث يمثل الجزء الغربي من الجزيرة العربية ويحده من الغرب أخدود البحر الأحمر والسهل الساحلي المسمى سهل تهامة, ويحده من الشمال والغرب صخور الغطاء الرسوبي التابعة لدهر الحياة الظاهرة ويبلغ طول الدرع العربي بما في ذلك الامتدادات الموجودة في الشمال الغربي والجنوب الشرقي حوالي (1,800كم) وعرضه كحد أقصى حوالي (700 كم). 
ويوجد حوالي (81,000 كم2) من الدرع العربي في المملكة مغطى بحقول بازلتية تابعة لدهر الحياة الحديث ويعتبر الدرع العربي قاعدة للجزيرة العربية ويتكون من عدة أنواع من الصخور التابعة لعصر الكمبري ( أقدم حقب الدهر القديم ) يقابلها أحزمة من الصخور المتحولة المختلفة والصخور المشوهة ويصل عمر هذه الصخور إلى أكثر من 1,200 مليون سنة. 

وقد أدت العوامل التالية إلى تطور الدرع العربي : 

ترسب الصخور البركانية والرسوبية وحقن الصخور السحيقة على هيئة سلسلة من الأقواس (المجماتية) القطرية.
الطي والتصدع وإعادة التبلور للصخور على هيئة سلسلة من الأحداث البنائية.
انهيار وتمدد الحزام الحركي المصاحب لترسب صخور رسوبية حديثة وأحواض بركانية وحقن لصخور الجرانيت الحديثة.
وتعتبر الصخور البركانية والرسوبية والسحيقة والتي معظمها صخور جرانيتية والصخور المتحولة التي تشمل صخور النيس والشست الناشئة من تحول الصخور الرسوبية والصخور البركانية السيليكاتية ومعقدات الامفيبولايت المتحولة عن الصخور القاعدية من أهم أنواع صخور الدرع العربي. 
وقد تعرضت الصخور الرسوبية والمتحولة لعدة مراحل من التشوه والتحول والتحليل خلال تطور الدرع العربي ، وحقنت هذه الصخور بكميات كبيرة من الصخور النارية السحيقة التي تشكل حوالي 55% من صخور الدرع العربي (63% صخور جرانيتية و6% صخور قاعدية وفوق قاعدية) صخور الافيولايت ( و 31% صخور متوسطة). 
وقد تم إجراء العديد من الدراسات المتعلقة بنشأة الدرع العربي حيث رجحت أوائل النظريات العلمية الداعية إلى تقسيم الدرع العربي إلى " مقاطعات حركية ساكنة" يحد كلاً منها صدوع وإزاحات أو خطوط التحام، وتظهر تشابهات في تكوينها الصخري والكيميائي ، وترابطها في بيئتها البركانية والرسوبية ، وانتظامات في تاريخها الصهاري والحركي ، وتجانساً داخلياً في تواريخ أعمارها .وقد تم التخلي حديثاً عن نظرية (المقاطعات الحركية الساكنة ) لتحل بديلا لها نظرية (الأقاليم) الأكثر دينامكية التي تشير إلى أن تجاور مجاميع الصخور غير المتجانسة ظاهرياً قد ينشأ عن تكوين وحدات حركية تطبقية كانت متباعدة فيما بينهما .

واقترحت هذه النظرية ستة (أقاليم) أو أكثر في الدرع العربي تفصلها عن بعضها خطوط تصادم أو (التحام) وتتألف هذه الأقاليم في الجزء الغربي من الدرع العربي من أقواس محيطية وغالباً يكون مصاحباً لها معادن الأساس (النحاس والزنك والرصاص) وفي الشرق من صخور ذات طبيعة قارية تكون في الغالب مصاحبة للمعادن النفيسة (الذهب والفضة).
وقد نشأت هذه الأقاليم في البداية منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ولكن بعد التصادم والاندماج أصبح لها نفس التاريخ الجيولوجي .
وتمتاز خطوط التصادم (أو الالتحام )بوجود معقدات إفيولايتية شديدة التشوه تتميز بوجود الصخور القاعدية وفوق القاعدية ويمثل نطاقي التصادم في غرب الدرع العربي في (صدع ينبع) (وصدع بئر عمق) انصهار أقواس الجزر، أما نطاقات التصادم الموجودة في الشرق فإنها تمثل التصادم المحيطي-القاري (صدع نبيتة ) أو التصادم القاري (صدع الأمار ). 

وقد حدث الاندماج لأقاليم الدرع العربي من حوالي 715 مليون سنة إلى 630 مليون سنة واستمر بعده التشوه وتداخل للصخور النارية المصاحبة للتصادم وتكونت رواسب سميكة من الصخور الرسوبية والمتحولة وحقنت الصخور الجرانيتية خلال الفترة من 640 مليون سنة إلى 570 مليون سنة كما أزاحت صدوع نجد الالتوائية المتكونة في الفترة من 640 مليون سنة إلى 550 مليون سنة أجزاء من الأحزمة إلى الشمال الغربي من الدرع العربي حيث تميزت هذه الفترة بزيادة الجزء العربي من قارة جوندوانا خلال الحدث الحركي للدرع النوبي . 

وتعرضت الصخور الموجودة في نطق التصادم لتحول وتشوه شديدين وخصوصاً الصخور القاعدية وفوق القاعدية ( الأفيولايت ) وهذه العملية تظهر بشكل واضح في نطاق التصادم الموجود بين إقليم عفيف وإقليمي الحجاز وعسير حيث أدى تطور البحار في حزام الطي المصاحب لانهيار وتمدد الكتل إلى تكوين رسوبيات ضحلة إلى قارية وتميز النشاط القطري الرئيسي خلال هذه الفترة بتداخل صخور جرانيتية سحيقة وقذف صخور بركانية ريوليتية (سليكاتية) وفي نهاية هذه الفترة المجماتية تناوبت لابة بازلتية ومتوسطة مع الرسوبيات في التكوين الأحواض القارية المتكون نتيجة الحركة على طول صدوع نجد العرضية المتجهة شمال إلى شمال غرب. 

وأظهرت نتائج تقديرات عمر الصخور في الأقاليم الشرقية من الدرع العربي وجود قشرة قارية أقدم من 1200 مليون سنة . وترسبت في الفترة ما بين 850 مليون سنة و 700 مليون سنة في الأقاليم الغربية من الدرع العربي وحدات رسوبية بركانية مصاحبة للصخور السحيقة تظهر في (مدين و الحجاز، وعسير) وأصبحت في الفترة ما بين 700 مليون سنة و 600 مليون سنة ملتحمة مكونةً حزام حركي. 

ويظهر الجزء الحديث من الدرع العربي مدفوناً تحت صخور الغطاء التابعة للرصيف القاري العربي حيث تبعه حركة رفع وتعرية أدت إلى ظهور الدرع العربي بشكله الحالي. 

الرصيف القاري العربي أعلي الصفحة

تشكل المساحة الشاسعة للصخور الرسوبية الموجودة في شرق وشمال المملكة الرصيف القاري العربي ويقدر عمر هذه الصخور بأقل من 540 مليون سنة وتتبع دهر الحياة الظاهرة وهي تقع فوق صخور الدرع العربي ولذا سميت بصخور الغطاء الرسوبي . 

أعتبر الدرع العربي التابع لعصر ما قبل الكمبري كتلة ثابتة نسبياً وترسب على سطحه الذي تعرض للتعرية تتابعات سميكة من الرواسب القارية والبحرية الضحلة التي تميل بزواية صغيرة في إتجاه الخليج العربي وحوض الربع الخالي الرسوبي ومع ذلك لم يخلو الدرع العربي من الحركات البائية للألواح الأرضية والتي ترجع في الدرجة الأولى إلى انفصال كتلة قارة جوندوانا القديمة. وأدى التصدع الناتج من هذه الحركات البنائية إلى تكون الأخاديد الوديانية والى الهبوط ونشوء قباب وأحواض وأقواس وأغوار ذات اتساع معتبر، وبالتالي تكون قمة قوس حائل بطول حوالي 4كم فوق حوض النفوذ والصخور القديمة في النهاية الشرقية للصفيحة العربية مطمورة تحت أكثر من 10كم من الصخور الرسوبية وهذه ناتجة من انفصال أفريقيا والجزيرة العربية بعد تشظي قارة جوندوانا . 

وكانت الجزيرة العربية حتى حوالي 60 مليون سنة مضت جزء من حافة الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من محيط التيثيس القديم الذي كان يحتل منطقة حزام جبال الألب – الهملايـا الحالي وفاصـلا قارة جوندوانا القديمة (إلى الجنوب ) ولوراسيا (إلى الشمال ) . وأدت الاجتياحات البحرية المتكررة من الشمال والشمال الغربي بشكل دوري إلى حدوث ترسيب دوري للصخور. وكان التغير الجغرافي القديم ناتج من الالتواء البنائي الذي كان أساس لتكون أخدود البحر الأحمر. .وقد أدى ميلان الجزيرة العربية للشرق والتوائها لأسفل نتيجة للأنشطة البنائية على طول حزام الطي بجبال زاجروس وجبال عمان إلى تكوّن منخفض الخليج العربي والسماح باجتياحات بحرية من المحيط الهندي وأدى الهبوط المتباين المحلي لتكون عدة أحواض ثانوية منها الربع الخالي . كما أدى ضعف القشرة في وسط الزمن الثلاثي إلى تكون أخدود البحر الأحمر وإعادة تكون القباب على طول الحافة الشرقية للأخدود والتي خلالها ارتفعت الحافة الغربية للصفيحة العربية حوالي 3كم لتكون جرف البحر الأحمر .وقد صاحب تكون القباب تدفق كميات كبيرة من البازلت أدت إلى تكون الحرات الموجودة في غرب الجزيرة العربية. 

حرات العصر الثلاثي أعلي الصفحة

تغطي الحرات جزءاً كبيراً من الصفيحة العربية حوالي (180،000كم2) وتتكون من حقول بازلتية تابعة للعصر الثلاثي والرباعي وتمتد على هيئة حزام واسع متقطع ذو اتجاه شمالي من اليمن جنوباً حتى سوريا شمالاً ، ويعود هذا النمط من الانتشار إلى حركات التكسر ( التشقق و الصدوع ) المصاحبة لتكون البحر الأحمر، والتي بدأت في نهاية عصر الأوليجوسين أو بداية عصر الميوسين ( حوالي 25مليون سنة )فترة إنفصال الدرع العربي عن الدرع النوبي الذى أدت إلى انخفاض على طول محور البحر الأحمر وحوافه حيث أصبحت الشقوق ممرا للصهارة البازلتية وتكونت قواطع الجابرو والدولوريت المتجه بمحاذاة محور البحر الأحمر في الحافة الغربية من الدرع العربي على هيئة شقوق مملؤءة بالصهارة القاعدية والتي قد تبلورت في الأعماق وظهرت في الوقت الراهن نتيجة للتعرية الجوية التالية لتكوينها .
وقد وصلت معظم الصهارة إلى سطح الأرض وكونت انسيابات سطحية أدت إلى تكوين الحرات (الهضاب البازلتية) والتي تغطي حوالي 10،000كم2 من الدرع العربي وساحل البحر الأحمر والحروف . وحدثت الثورات البركانية منذ عصر الميوسين (25مليون سنة) إلى الوقت الحاضر حيث تم تسجيل عدة ثورات بركانية في التاريخ الجيولوجي للمنطقة . وتتميز حرات المملكة الواقعة بين الكيلو 50 والكيلو 500 شرق ساحل البحر الأحمر (ماعدا حرة البرك على ساحل البحر الأحمر) بجنوب غرب المملكة بشكل عام بخصائص بركانية وصخرية وتركيبية . ويعكس ظهور الانسيابات القاعدية والحمضية والمخاريط والقباب وجود نشاط بركاني في الماضي الجيولوجي القريب والتي تم تأكيدها من خلال تحديد العمر الجيولوجي بواسطة الإشعاع والسجلات الجيواوجية والتي أظهرت بان آخر ثوران بركاني كان بحرة رهط عام 1256م . 

السهل الساحلي للبحر الأحمر أعلي الصفحة

يشكل السهل الساحلي للبحر الأحمر الحد الشرقي لانخساف كبير تحده الجروف القارية والتي اتسعت خلال انفصال قاع البحر، ويتكون هذا الساحل من نطاق ضيق من تتابعات سميكة من الصخور الرسوبية التابعة لعصر الأوليجوسين . حيث ترسبت عدة رواسب قارية فتاتيه فوق الرواسب البحرية القديمة التابعة لمحيط التيس في عصر الميوسين وتحت أول الطبقات البحرية التي نشأت مع انفتاح البحر الأحمر في وسط عصر الميوسين وهذه الصخور القارية الفتاتية غير معروفة نظرا لوجودها على هيئة بقع تقع على طول السهل الساحلي للبحر الأحمر وتأثرها بصدوع الانخساف .


----------



## GeoOo (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------

